# St. Clair casting



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm going on a casting charter on June 7th on the US side of St. Clair.

Has anyone had any success there casting?


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

Lundfish said:


> I'm going on a casting charter on June 7th on the US side of St. Clair.
> 
> Has anyone had any success there casting?


If you're going with bob brunner, get your $$ back!!!!


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Lundfish said:


> I'm going on a casting charter on June 7th on the US side of St. Clair.
> 
> Has anyone had any success there casting?


Yes... Stay off my spots 

I'll be up there for the opener as well. I can't wait!!!!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Your guide should have you pretty well setup. Anything will work, fish are everywhere. I'm not being a jerk either, it's the truth. That place is an aquarium.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Two words.....Anchor Bay

Still; I'd troll!

Good Luck!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Let us know how you do.... I was up there 2 years ago for the opener and I casted my bunz off with nothing to show for it. It can be tough cause you have guys trolling all around you kicking up wake..etc.. That lake is so clear it is like a big aquarium and I guess that can be good but for me it was kinda disheartening to be able to see your lure during half of the retrieve.
Hopefully your guide puts you on fish- my guess would be to find new growth weeds. 
I'm more of a structure type caster logs/droppoffs etc... LSC is for the most part FLAT, FLAT, FLAT. i will be trolling there more this year.

I fished Anchor bay that weekend and there were two dinks reported caught on the far north part of Anchor Bay.

At times you question your sanity... and you question your lure choice... oh wait- that's muskie fishing anywhere.. sorry.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I went there last year with the same guide in July and was told that was a little late. We casted all day and I did have one hit the bucktail but there was no hookup. I thought June should be much better.

I have to get to know that lake and the connecting rivers. I took my boat there once later last year also with no luck. The wind on St. Clair seems about as fierce as the western basin of Erie.

Cast only, cast only...until the frustration gets to me


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Like Paul has posted in previous threads, St. Clair is a vast, structureless fishery that has giant expanses of weed beds and sand flats. A good casting tactic is to use your GPS to mark the giant weedbeds. Cruise around the area you are going to cast and mark the edges or other areas that contain any sort of weeds or bait. You can then focus on these areas, going from spot to spot rather than wasting time out in open water. Granted fish can be anywhere in this lake, but weeds are usually the best. Bull Dawgs, Gliders such as hellhounds, and bucktails are some of my favorite lures to cast here because you can vary the depth fished simply by counting the lure down on the cast before starting your retrieve. 

High speed trolling at 5 mph is also a very popular technique at St. Clair. This allows you to cover vast areas of water rather quickly (think about it, if you have baits in the water, moving for a 6 hour trip, you've effectively covered 30 miles). I too am a caster at heart, but multiple fish days are very common using this technique. Jointed wileys and tuff shads are the ticket, using snap weights and relatively short lines (15-30 feet back) to keep the baits down at higher speeds. If you have big boards, you should run those too.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I went on the charter yesterday with Doug Samsal and caught my first Muskie!

I'm looking forward to catching more in the future! This time with my own boat.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Sweet man! Casting or? Details man! 

Hey, I know that spot!


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

BaddFish said:


> Sweet man! Casting or? Details man!
> 
> Hey, I know that spot!


Casting! 

There were 3 of us on the boat casting on one side. I was in the back of the boat and I decided to make a cast to the other side and WHAM! I was using a bucktail with a gold blade and sort of a perch color.

Clean release


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Congrats on your first!!! Awesome experience I'm sure. Man that fish looks pretty beat up...probably from the spawn. Good Job!


----------

